# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  نحو بناء إستراتیجیة وطنیة لضمان جودة الجامعات العراقیة وفق المنظور الدولي

## د.شيماء عطاالله

نحو بناء إستراتیجیة وطنیة لضمان جودة الجامعات العراقیة وفق المنظور الدولي

إعداد 

الأستاذة الدكتورة / سوسن مجيد 

العراق

----------


## مروة سمير

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------

